# Hey Porkchop....Look at this beauty...



## Fossilman

Went to Northgate Dam today,got my limit on Bluegill,trout,crappie and walleye :beer: 
About midmorning I caught this brut.....it came in around 2#'s and 14 1/2 inches long......
Yuppers to the Taxidermy it goes....


----------



## MossyMO

Fossilman
I went there last weekend with my son, only trout caught was a 13" by my son and he also caught a 9" bluegill. I caught a 9 1/2" bluegill and we caught quite a few sunfish. But not near the luck you and Porkchop have been having there. That is a dandy your holding there !!!

How are you fishing for them? We used nightcrawler on a bobber, nightcrawler on the bottom, nightcrawler floating off the botton about 15" or so by a miniture marshmallow on the hook also and casted a couple different color #2 Mepps.

By the way, whats with the beard? Your neighbors told me you shaved that off !!!


----------



## Fossilman

I fish the way u do too.............I get there at 7am,fish till 2 or 3pm...
I fish on the fishing dock first,than the T-dock.....I also cast out 60 feet and sit on bottom for Walleye and Trout....

As for the beard(ha ha ha) not cutting it anymore is all............. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Sounds like you cleaned up!! I may have to get out one more time before goose season. That crappie is a beauty!!


----------



## deacon

[siteimg]4869[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4868[/siteimg]

Fossil, nice Crappie, that is a monster.


----------



## Fossilman

Nice "gills" u have there too....................I can't read that little sign though..... :wink:


----------

